# Programador PIC por USB



## javiertavares (May 18, 2006)

Ya se que existen programadores por puerto serial y paralelo!!!

Pero desafortunadamente yo no tengo acceso a ese tipo de puertos    

por lo que les pido ayuda a que me manden un circuito de programadro de PICs por USB


----------



## vinho (May 18, 2006)

Mira estas páginas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-usb-microcontroladores-avr-atmel-51290/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/usb-programador-open-source-67290/


----------

